# 10B is national!



## slowduc (Dec 17, 2006)

Just started an RBR and the box is downlaoding 010B (as in 010Bravo) now - 8:40 PM CST. I live in Pensacola Florida.

Slowduc


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

10B is national right now! You can download it by reset and then 02468


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Brantel said:


> 10B is national right now! You can download it by reset and then 02468


or you can simply wait for your system to update automatically over night.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> or you can simply wait for your system to update automatically over night.


I love the enthusiasm....it is a wonder behold and I feel it myself!

I have absolutely nothing to gain by forcing it (as I already have it), and it's taking every bit of self-restraint I have available not to force it in the next five minutes:lol:


----------



## Drillbit (Dec 9, 2006)

I just received a replacement HR20 (Tuner 2 failed on the first unit last week). After reactivating the _refurbished_ replacement HR20 tonight around 7 PM CST, I did a RBR and downloaded 0xFA.

I'll give it a shot later and see if 0x10b downloads.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hasan said:


> I love the enthusiasm....it is a wonder behold and I feel it myself!
> 
> I have absolutely nothing to gain by forcing it (as I already have it), and it's taking every bit of self-restraint I have available not to force it in the next five minutes:lol:


LOL 

I resemble that remark so much!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

For those of us that already have it, will it download again? Is this the exact release that we got?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Mixer said:


> For those of us that already have it, will it download again? Is this the exact release that we got?


Is exactly the same release, but you might not get it again if your area is not yet enabled...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## slowduc (Dec 17, 2006)

Setting up OTA channels now.

Slowduc


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have merged the threads...


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

quote=slowduc;760480]Just started an RBR and the box is downlaoding 010B (as in 010Bravo) now - 8:40 PM CST. I live in Pensacola Florida.

Slowduc[/quote]

I just tried a RBR and it didnt work. bummed me out I missed Santa 5 days ago.
I live in 
Arizona. so I hope it rolls out sooner than later.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Downloading now - going from 108, looking forward to the "fixes in purple". (see release notes..)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Hoxxx said:


> quote=slowduc;760480]Just started an RBR and the box is downlaoding 010B (as in 010Bravo) now - 8:40 PM CST. I live in Pensacola Florida.
> 
> Slowduc


I just tried a RBR and it didnt work. bummed me out I missed Santa 5 days ago.
I live in 
Arizona. so I hope it rolls out sooner than later.[/QUOTE]

If you're in a hurry, try this:

Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Reset > Reset Recorder (first option)

When the first BLUE SCREEN shows up during the reboot, hit 02468 on the remote. Enter the numbers deliberately and carefully and it will download it correctly. I've never had it fail.


----------



## Drillbit (Dec 9, 2006)

hasan said:



> I just tried a RBR and it didnt work. bummed me out I missed Santa 5 days ago. I live in
> Arizona. so I hope it rolls out sooner than later.


Maybe if you try around 9 PM local Arizona time it'll work.



> If you're in a hurry, try this:
> 
> Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Reset > Reset Recorder (first option)
> 
> When the first BLUE SCREEN shows up during the reboot, hit 02468 on the remote. Enter the numbers deliberately and carefully and it will download it correctly. I've never had it fail.


Only enter *0 2 4 6 8 * once! Don't keep doing it over and over again. Do it once and then put the remote down. Wait a minute or two and you'll get a message that new software is found if you were successful with the timing. I've been 3 for 3 so far with successful updates.


----------



## Thundalicious (Dec 3, 2006)

10B is coming down strong in Indianapolis!!!!!


----------



## pete9976 (Nov 25, 2005)

Sweet - Downloading it now!


----------



## ndropkin (Dec 14, 2006)

Downloading now in Washington, DC area. This is great news (I hope).

Earl,

Is the official national release or might this be another beta window to expand the test group?


----------



## Oglikn (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome! Mine was just installed today...downloading now.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

ndropkin said:


> Downloading now in Washington, DC area. This is great news (I hope).
> 
> Earl,
> 
> Is the official national release or might this be another beta window to expand the test group?


It's the Official National Release.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Oglikn said:


> Awesome! Mine was just installed today...downloading now.


Good timing, eh?


----------



## Draconis2941 (Aug 30, 2006)

It's coming down right now in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

This is the same as the Santa update right? No changes?


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just downloaded and set up locals and in my case the OTA tuner is much worse than the HR-250. Fortunately I get the locals via satellite, but I also have a set of $10 rabbit ears hooked directly into my Samsung and I get all of the locals pretty well except CBS, but with the antenna on my roof hooked into the HR-20 the only channel I can get is NBC. Either the Samsung built in tuner is really really good, or there's something wrong with my rooftop antenna. (it is the cheap winegard, but I'm less than 10 miles from every tower, though I have a lot of tall trees around me).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> This is the same as the Santa update right? No changes?


Friday's Santa update, yes.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> Just downloaded and set up locals and in my case the OTA tuner is much worse than the HR-250. Fortunately I get the locals via satellite, but I also have a set of $10 rabbit ears hooked directly into my Samsung and I get all of the locals pretty well except CBS, but with the antenna on my roof hooked into the HR-20 the only channel I can get is NBC. Either the Samsung built in tuner is really really good, or there's something wrong with my rooftop antenna. (it is the cheap winegard, but I'm less than 10 miles from every tower, though I have a lot of tall trees around me).


You may be overloading the tuners in the HR20, you may be splitting too many times (if you are splitting). If you have a distribution amp or antenna preamp, bypass them. Run the cable coming from the TV antenna DIRECTLY into the HR20. If that doesn't work, try attenuating the signal some, or boosting it some...it's hard to tell what you need at this point. What kind of signal reading are you getting on your Sammy? It should show "x" vertical bars out of 10....how many are you getting on your problem stations? You could also try taking the cable off the Sammy and putting it on the HR20 ...lots of things to try.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Got the first Santa gift and I missed the second. 

I just forced the update and 10b is coming in Austin Texas.

Who says Santa only comes once a year...


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

I forced the download and have my OTA HD channels, I'm VERY happy


----------



## ibthor (Dec 19, 2006)

I just forced a download and am receiving 010B in MN


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

Forced the download here in Albuquerque and OTA HD channels are nice and strong. I'm VERY happy. I did remember to re-key the zip code, seem to remember that was important to make sure the right channels were downloaded


----------



## VideoVeteran (Dec 12, 2006)

Downloading in Boulder CO now. Not so interested in OTA, but looking for Viiv media connect...


----------



## billiebob (Dec 18, 2006)

Downloading in Sactown CA


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

geekmom said:


> Forced the download here in Albuquerque and OTA HD channels are nice and strong. I'm VERY happy. I did remember to re-key the zip code, seem to remember that was important to make sure the right channels were downloaded


This may be a stupid question but isn't the zipcode only for the guide? It has nothing to do with what the OTA antenna receives?
BTW :How does one find the secondary ZipCode?


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

Downloading in St. Louis MO!!


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This may be a stupid question but isn't the zipcode only for the guide? It has nothing to do with what the OTA antenna receives?
> BTW :How does one find the secondary ZipCode?


I think the zipcode is required for the Guide BUT if it isn't in my guide then I can't access them for recording so...............


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This may be a stupid question but isn't the zipcode only for the guide? It has nothing to do with what the OTA antenna receives?
> BTW :How does one find the secondary ZipCode?


 If you give it the zipcode from where your freeview channels come from, the guide will also have info for them. Secondary Zipcode should be a zipcode from any other city (in a different direction usually) where you also get freeview channels. I have no local stations. Mine mainly come from a city area 40-60 miles east. I sometimes get channels from a city 40 miles southwest from me. I put in that city's zipcode as my secondary zipcode, and the guide lists them (so long as my antenna find them).


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

got it in pittsburgh pa


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have merged the threads...


Earl are there any tweeks in the national version over the rc?

Any reason for those of us who were visited by Santa to pull down the national version?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DblD_Indy said:


> Earl are there any tweeks in the national version over the rc?
> 
> Any reason for those of us who were visited by Santa to pull down the national version?


No. In fact, my machine rebooted last night and I assume it was to download the national release...but when I look in my Info I see that the date of the upgrade has remained last Friday when I forced 0x10b.


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> No. In fact, my machine rebooted last night and I assume it was to download the national release...but when I look in my Info I see that the date of the upgrade has remained last Friday when I forced 0x10b.


Same here.... was awakened by painful blue lights... but still shows Friday night update after the restart.


----------



## ladderless (Jul 8, 2005)

I was up at 3:30 AM when my DVR reset itself while I was watching... I have no idea why it did that.

At 4:30 AM, the notice came up that the softwaer was ready to download.

By 5:30 I was up and running with the update. The only strange thing is that my channel 3 and all its subchannels (Cleveland) will not even register in the signal meter... All other channels work fine. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like this Santa visit is for everyone. Great to hear. Enjoy!


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Woke up today with blue lights on HR20,checked software.Its Ox10b,automatic at 3:30 AM TUE. night,I live in the Chicagoland area.:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## mikeharden (Nov 15, 2006)

Can anyone say Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess all the whiners, complainers, and naysayers who beefed about the D*TV OTA activation in "late 2006" failing will finally have to zip it shut. Hallelujah


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

tibber said:


> Is exactly the same release, but you might not get it again if your area is not yet enabled...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


How do I know if my area has been enabled? I tried a forced download about 6:30 pm eastern time last night and it wasn't available in my area. Did it go national later in the evening?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ahrjmr said:


> How do I know if my area has been enabled? I tried a forced download about 6:30 pm eastern time last night and it wasn't available in my area. Did it go national later in the evening?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


These updates tend to be transmitted about 4.30 EST....


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info HDTVFAN.

Jim


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess all the whiners, complainers, and naysayers who beefed about the D*TV OTA activation in "late 2006" failing will finally have to zip it shut. Hallelujah


I know what the next round of whining will be about.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just J said:


> I know what the next round of whining will be about.


My guess it'll be the dual buffers and extended storage ("official" eSata activation).


----------



## msm96wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My guess it'll be the dual buffers and extended storage ("official" eSata activation).


Downloaded in Raleigh, NC. It is nice to get FOX and CBS in HD for a change. Looks like PBS is the only channel I can't get in HD. I can live with that.


----------



## bimmer10 (Oct 6, 2006)

I was able to jump in on the 2nd Santa gift. Turned on the HR20 this morning to see that the blue galaxy LED's were back on (I had shut them off completely).


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

bimmer10 said:


> I was able to jump in on the 2nd Santa gift. Turned on the HR20 this morning to see that the blue galaxy LED's were back on (I had shut them off completely).


Yep...and if you check the date of your update, it will show last Friday, not last night. It's ok...don't worry about it.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess all the whiners, complainers, and naysayers who beefed about the D*TV OTA activation in "late 2006" failing will finally have to zip it shut. Hallelujah


And all the knuckleheads will post something negative about others, when no one really asked them for their vapid opinion filled with name-calling, negativity and needless needling.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh for the love of b-geezas..

:backtotop

Enough with the name calling, period. This is getting so old and tiresome..


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

woke up this morning and it downloaded over night.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

This is good news, however, I had been stable since my last update in late Nov (I dont force them down) w/ no resets or missed recordings.

Lets hope this keeps the streak up...


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Earl, I forced update last night about 10pm CT here in Memphis, I noticed this morning before work no data for Thursday night for ota locals, is it just real slow on updating this info or could this be a bug for ota. So far all my channels are coming in just like my TV's tuner and look great.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not really a bug for OTA persay, it is a guide data thing.

I would let it go till later today after work.

If it is still not there...
Reboot again, to force it to reload the data.


----------



## ladderless (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd still like to know why my channel 3 won't come in, but all the others do.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

jdmac29 said:


> Earl, I forced update last night about 10pm CT here in Memphis, I noticed this morning before work no data for Thursday night for ota locals, is it just real slow on updating this info or could this be a bug for ota. So far all my channels are coming in just like my TV's tuner and look great.


Good to know that it is working in Memphis. CBS... Finally !!!!

Regards

KC


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

I forced this last Friday night...have there been any changes since then to the national version?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kellen34 said:


> I forced this last Friday night...have there been any changes since then to the national version?


No..

0x10b is still 0x10b
Same exact build

However, I did add a comple more items to the release notes.
(Dolby Digital and eSATA)


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

hasan said:


> No. In fact, my machine rebooted last night and I assume it was to download the national release...but when I look in my Info I see that the date of the upgrade has remained last Friday when I forced 0x10b.


Hasan, how can you tell your machine rebooted?


----------



## antnyp73 (Oct 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No..
> 
> 0x10b is still 0x10b
> Same exact build


Earl HELP! It seems like 10b has completely locked me up. I have no idea if I got it at all, b/c this morning, I went to turn on the box and there was no response. I hit the RESET button and the blue power light came on for about 30 seconds then would go out. No other response. I unplugged the unit for about 5 minutes, plugged it back in, the blue light came on again, and then went out. NOTHING. The box is completely unresponsive. I can't turn it on or anything. Any suggestions? Is this because of 10b?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

antnyp73 said:


> Earl HELP! It seems like 10b has completely locked me up. I have no idea if I got it at all, b/c this morning, I went to turn on the box and there was no response. I hit the RESET button and the blue power light came on for about 30 seconds then would go out. No other response. I unplugged the unit for about 5 minutes, plugged it back in, the blue light came on again, and then went out. NOTHING. The box is completely unresponsive. I can't turn it on or anything. Any suggestions? Is this because of 10b?


After you plug it back in, let the box sit for about ten minutes. Then try turning it back on. It could be that it's booting but you just can't see it because it was left in the "Off" state the last time it was used.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ARe you even getting the "Welcome" screen?

How are you connected, HDMI or component?
Have you tried a S-Video connection


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

ladderless said:


> I'd still like to know why my channel 3 won't come in, but all the others do.


If your channel 3 is broadcast on a VHF frequency and all the others are UHF, then that's a problem that is being elsewhere, too. For example, here in Chicago, I don't think anyone is getting channel 2.1 OTA through the HR20, even if they can get it from the same antenna using other tuners (such as those built into a TV).

No word yet on whether this is a software or hardware problem.


----------



## ladderless (Jul 8, 2005)

Just J said:


> If your channel 3 is broadcast on a VHF frequency and all the others are UHF, then that's a problem that is being elsewhere, too. For example, here in Chicago, I don't think anyone is getting channel 2.1 OTA through the HR20, even if they can get it from the same antenna using other tuners (such as those built into a TV).
> 
> No word yet on whether this is a software or hardware problem.


I hope it's something that can be fixed (No idea if our channel 3 is VHF or UHF).

I do know that the antenna is combined and split through one of the Coax lines. I'm hoping that's not the problem. I'm not in the mood to run a third line....


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HolmesCo said:


> Hasan, how can you tell your machine rebooted?


I use my "reboot detector/display"...it's the big circle of bright blue LEDs on the front panel. I turn them off (press left and right arrows on the front panel repeatedly and the LEDs dim and then go off). The only way they come back on is ....if there has been a reboot!

Nice detector, eh?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

ladderless said:


> I hope it's something that can be fixed (No idea if our channel 3 is VHF or UHF).


Oh so young to not remember the days of when TV was only an antenna.  

Seriously though
Broadcast channels 2-13 is VHF
14 and above is UHF

The lower the nubmer the more interferrence can effect the signal. Some of our channel 3's out there are actually digital 2 which is the worst channel assignment ever. HR20's seem to have an issue right now with digital 2's.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

could the fact that i cant tune in a couple channels after the new software download be my ota antenna or is it issues still with the hr20?? theres a couple channels i've been waiting to see and of course those are the ones ..


----------



## antneye (Sep 29, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Who says Santa only comes once a year...


Mrs. Claus.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

antneye said:


> Mrs. Claus.


You naughty, naughty boy.....


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

hasan said:


> I use my "reboot detector/display"...it's the big circle of bright blue LEDs on the front panel. I turn them off (press left and right arrows on the front panel repeatedly and the LEDs dim and then go off). The only way they come back on is ....if there has been a reboot!
> 
> Nice detector, eh?


Chuckle, good thnking. Yes I have mine dimmed a lot, but not off, and just now foudn they are indeed at brightest again so I guess mine got reloaded as well. Very technical indeed. :lol:


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Broadcast channels 2-13 is VHF
> 14 and above is UHF.


For analog, yes, but not necessarily for digital channels.

For example, here in Chicago, 2.1 is VHF, while the digital channels 5.1, 5.2, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 9.1, 9.2, 11.1, 11.2, & 11.3 are all broadcast on UHF frequencies.

AntennaWeb.org has a lookup function that will tell you whether a given digital channel in your area is VHF or UHF (as well as distance and direction from your location, to assist in antenna selection and installation).


----------



## rgc1042 (Dec 13, 2006)

New version, same old problems. Have trouble with playing a percentage of my programs back if I try to watch them before they finish recording. Some recorded probgrams do not play back. Hit play, black screen with time bar on the bottom. Hit play, skip, FF. Does nothing. Then it goes to 'delete or save' screen and the program is lost. How frustrating.


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

Got it last night. Caller ID is now completely dead. At least before I got a message about me having to subscribe to Caller ID via my Phone Company. Now I don't even get that message. Before it was logging the calls, now I am not even sure if that is still occurring.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bubbadawg said:


> Got it last night. Caller ID is now completely dead. At least before I got a message about me having to subscribe to Caller ID via my Phone Company. Now I don't even get that message. Before it was logging the calls, now I am not even sure if that is still occurring.


Perchance, did the update reset your messaging settings?

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just J said:


> For analog, yes, but not necessarily for digital channels.
> 
> For example, here in Chicago, 2.1 is VHF, while the digital channels 5.1, 5.2, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, 9.1, 9.2, 11.1, 11.2, & 11.3 are all broadcast on UHF frequencies.
> 
> AntennaWeb.org has a lookup function that will tell you whether a given digital channel in your area is VHF or UHF (as well as distance and direction from your location, to assist in antenna selection and installation).


Don't get confused between the *actual* broadcast station with what it gets remapped to.

For example, our digital channel 35.1 is in reality 11.1 in the VHF spectrum, but gets remapped to 35.1 since that is what we are used to for channel.
Other quick examples from our market.

Channel 3 digital is actually 2.1 but remapped to 3.1 
Channel 8 digital is actually 7.1 but remapped to 8.1
Channel 17 digital is really 19 so that one is UHF while the 2 above are VHF
And as mentioned 35 digital is really 11 so while it appears as if it's UHF it's really VHF.

So what really matters is what the actual channel is in the spectrum. You won't be able to see this on the HR20, only the remapped channels. Only those of us with older receivers can see what the actual digital channel numbers are. My E-86 for example only shows the actual channels but are remapped in the guide only. Makes it easier to troubleshoot. On the HR20 you only see the remapped channel numbers which makes it harder to troubleshoot but less confusing for the general public.


----------



## netronin (Oct 10, 2006)

10b still has the issue of the D* screensaver coming on while watching recorded content. My wife wants to throw the box out because of this (she has less patients than I do).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

netronin said:


> 10b still has the issue of the D* screensaver coming on while watching recorded content. My wife wants to throw the box out because of this (she has less patients than I do).


Hmmm, I've never seen that before.

I think I've read when it does happen is because one of the tuners is on a channel that isn't on currently (like if you recorded a Sunday Ticket game and that tuner is still on that channel which is now dark).


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not sure if this is a bug or not, but can anyone delete items in the "prioritizer" if there are no upcoming episodes? I can not delete them. There are several shows that I had set to record series on that are no longer on air. This is not a big deal since if there are no shows they won't record, but it is increasing the size of the Prioritizer list for nothing. Any tips?


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

tibber said:


> Perchance, did the update reset your messaging settings?
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Tom


Thanks for the reply. I did set them correctly after the update and still no luck.


----------



## rkdosek (Dec 21, 2006)

my HR20s are both pulling IP's and coming up on my router.just to legt you know.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

sjniedz said:


> I am not sure if this is a bug or not, but can anyone delete items in the "prioritizer" if there are no upcoming episodes? I can not delete them. There are several shows that I had set to record series on that are no longer on air. This is not a big deal since if there are no shows they won't record, but it is increasing the size of the Prioritizer list for nothing. Any tips?


Highlight the SL in the prioritizer and press the dash button twice. This will delete the SL from the prioritizer.


----------



## barryr (Sep 28, 2006)

I've read as many posts as I can, and haven't yet found a definitive answer to this question:

Is the Ethernet port/IP Address now useful? I see that there's support for Viiv computers, but is there any other value yet, especially for us Mac users?

Thanks.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Hmmm, I've never seen that before.
> 
> I think I've read when it does happen is because one of the tuners is on a channel that isn't on currently (like if you recorded a Sunday Ticket game and that tuner is still on that channel which is now dark).


I have had that happen when I am listening to XM and then go to watch a recorded program.

Have to stop watching the recorded program - go back to the XM station and go to one that is a regular tv channel.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

mocciat said:


> Highlight the SL in the prioritizer and press the dash button twice. This will delete the SL from the prioritizer.


@&!^@! I SWEAR I thought I tried that and it did not work. Just tried it now and it worked. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

sjniedz said:


> I am not sure if this is a bug or not, but can anyone delete items in the "prioritizer" if there are no upcoming episodes? I can not delete them. There are several shows that I had set to record series on that are no longer on air. This is not a big deal since if there are no shows they won't record, but it is increasing the size of the Prioritizer list for nothing. Any tips?


I tried and was able to delete an item off the list that had no upcoming episodes. I did the double-dash delete if that makes any difference.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

I hooked up my antenna, split it with my hr10-250, and so far it seems to be working. I can get all my OTA channels that I also get on my Tivo. For a while it was even pulling in a station, CW, that I have never been able to get with the Tivo unless I rotate my antenna. However a little later it was not coming in so it must have just been a time when the signal was carrying better and is not now. In any case so far the OTA is working. I have yet to record and watch a whole show on it though.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Don't get confused between the *actual* broadcast station with what it gets remapped to.
> 
> For example, our digital channel 35.1 is in reality 11.1 in the VHF spectrum, but gets remapped to 35.1 since that is what we are used to for channel.
> Other quick examples from our market.
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by "actually" vs "remapped" to, but I suspect we're in the midst of what business consultants like to call violent agreement. :lol:

Here's what AntennaWeb.org has to say about Chicago's major digitals

Analog - Dig. - Broadcast Channel/Frequency used
CBS 2 - 2.1 - Frequency Assignment 3 (VHF)
NBC 5 - 5.1 - Frequency Assignment 29 (UHF)
ABC 7 - 7.1 - Frequency Assignment 52 (UHF)
CW 9 - 9.1 - Frequency Assignment 19 (UHF)
FOX 32 - 32.1 - Frequency Assignment 31 (UHF)

So, as I said originally and attempted to clarify, in Chicago, the major *digital* channels (2.1, 5.1, 5.2, etc.) are all UHF except for CBS 2. CBS 2.1, the only VHF channel digital channel, is the one that no one has reported receiving with the HR20.

The suspicion is that the HR20's OTA tuners do not work well (or even at all?) on VHF channels. Hence my comment to the *ladderless* about whether or not his failed channel (3) was VHF while the working channels were UHF. If so, it would confirm our suspicion about the HR20's OTA tuners and answer his question about why he couldn't get that channel.


----------



## Starrbuck (Jun 25, 2004)

Mine updated at 3:44am this morning. I didn't even know 'til I saw this thread! 

I setup the locals and they all look fine.


----------



## drjenk (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty Please.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Just J said:


> ...
> The suspicion is that the HR20's OTA tuners do not work well (or even at all?) on VHF channels. Hence my comment to the *ladderless* about whether or not his failed channel (3) was VHF while the working channels were UHF. If so, it would confirm our suspicion about the HR20's OTA tuners and answer his question about why he couldn't get that channel.


Here in Jacksonville, we have 2 VHF stations, 10-1 (which re-maps to 25-1) and 13-1 (which re-maps to 12-1). Both come in fine with a Radio Shack outdoor antenna, but will not lock with an indoor one (though the UHF ones will).


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Got the Ox10B last night. Just happened to check, it was there. Thanks Santa. I also split the OTA to both my HD tuner and the HR-20, lost a little signal strentgh, but both working fine. Went from about a low of 75% to about 65%. Will this degrade any of the HD pictures, or will they be about the same? I'd like to keep both hooked up.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

I've also noticed the caller ID is not working as well and the channels seem to take a lot longer to change. If this isn't the correct thread for these, point me in the right direction, I couldn't find the htread I was looking for.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

My caller ID has never worked, must subscribe message. Now not even that shows up. 
Also all my off air channels come in except 3-1? (WKYC). 3-1 is a vhf channel but so is 19-1 and it comes in, the rest are uhf. They are the same distance away and only 1 degree apart? I am using a roof mounted antenna on a 2 story house and about 20 miles from the towers. 
I have a H20-600 and all the channels come in. I also have a H20-100 and same problem no ota 3-1. My tv's built in tuner picks up 3-1 with a signal strength of 75-80 %. All my signal strengths through HR20 are within that range and even better but 0 signal on 3-1.
Through the years I have had a Toshiba, Samsung, and LG HD receivers with ota and they all picked up 3-1 with no problem.
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I set up my OTA channels and they all come in. No problems. Since the OTA channels are gray in the guide, will they change to blue when D* starts carrying our HD locals? I am in the Buffalo, NY area and D* is supposed to start carrying them next month.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

The Manual Recording Bug is still there. NHL Center Ice games (channels 764-772) recorded using 3-hr manual timers are unwatchable (you get the "do you want to delete this recording" message as soon as you press play). This is happening *every single time *I set up such a recording. Since this is a very *repeatable bug*, I would expect D* to be able to prioritize it and fix it very easily.

The reason this is important is that NHL CI games are scheduled for 6 hours in the program guide so if you want to record 2 games starting at 6 pm and one at 9 pm, a manual recording is the only option. There are two other ways that D* could help us with this:
1- reserve only 3 hrs for NHL CI games in the program guide
2- modify the feature for extending the record time by x minutes/hours to a manual edit of the actual end time.

Are others still seeing this?

Earl, if this is a confirmed bug, is there anyway this can be prioritized? I am seriously considering getting a refund on my NHL CI subscription.

Satster

PS. I got 10b last night and OTA locals work (mostly).


----------



## ladderless (Jul 8, 2005)

larcar said:


> My caller ID has never worked, must subscribe message. Now not even that shows up.
> Also all my off air channels come in except 3-1? (WKYC). 3-1 is a vhf channel but so is 19-1 and it comes in, the rest are uhf. They are the same distance away and only 1 degree apart? I am using a roof mounted antenna on a 2 story house and about 20 miles from the towers.
> I have a H20-600 and all the channels come in. I also have a H20-100 and same problem no ota 3-1. My tv's built in tuner picks up 3-1 with a signal strength of 75-80 %. All my signal strengths through HR20 are within that range and even better but 0 signal on 3-1.
> Through the years I have had a Toshiba, Samsung, and LG HD receivers with ota and they all picked up 3-1 with no problem.
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


OK... So here is another Clevelander with the same 3-1 issues (I presume 3-2 and 3-3 don't come in either).

So I'm suspecting that it's not a problem with my antenna.

Hopefully, it can be resolved.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> or you can simply wait for your system to update automatically over night.


My IRD updated overnight. I did a scan of OTA and reset my favorites all is well. It is working just fine I am happy to get my local PBS back.
Happy Holidays to all


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

This problem is still there for me on 10B:
"During FF, occasionaly you will see it go BACKWARDS"


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

ladderless said:


> OK... So here is another Clevelander with the same 3-1 issues (I presume 3-2 and 3-3 don't come in either).
> 
> So I'm suspecting that it's not a problem with my antenna.
> 
> Hopefully, it can be resolved.


Yep no 3-2 or 3-3!


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Got it in Maryland! It seems as if the OTA tuner is a bit better than the H20's, which was pretty good itself. The one OTA station we really want is one out of DC that happens to be the farthest away of all the DC stations. Watched it for a while last night without so much as a blip. Hopefully that doesn't change the night we have a hockey game to watch on that station. 

My husband didn't belive me when I said OTA was coming soon. I got to do the "I told you so" dance.


----------



## peridoc (Aug 18, 2006)

I too had the issue with recording a NHL Center Ice game for a 3 1/2 hour manual record last night. I have never been able to record one of these games. I also just immediately get "do you want to delete this recording" when trying to play it.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HockeyKat said:


> Got it in Maryland! It seems as if the OTA tuner is a bit better than the H20's, which was pretty good itself. The one OTA station we really want is one out of DC that happens to be the farthest away of all the DC stations. Watched it for a while last night without so much as a blip. Hopefully that doesn't change the night we have a hockey game to watch on that station.
> 
> My husband didn't belive me when I said OTA was coming soon. I got to do the "I told you so" dance.


Good for you! Gotta keep those "guys" in place, or their heads won't fit through the door.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

larcar said:


> Also all my off air channels come in except 3-1? (WKYC). 3-1 is a vhf channel but so is 19-1 and it comes in, the rest are uhf. They are the same distance away and only 1 degree apart? I am using a roof mounted antenna on a 2 story house and about 20 miles from the towers.


Your channel 3-1 is broadcast on channel/freq 2, while your channel 19-1 is broadcast on channel/freq 10. Here in Chicago, our channel 2-1 is broadcast on channel/freq 3.

So it looks like the HR20 may have a "lower limit" on what it can channels receive OTA. It seems that limit is between 10 (which you get) and 3 (which we do not get). I'll be interested to see how D* resolves this one.


----------



## rpl47 (Aug 20, 2006)

Yesterday morning, my HR20 locks up again during a channel change...red button reset unlocks it, but wiped out my entire playlist and series links. Later on in the day, I go to play a newly recorded show (Mickey Mouse Clubhouse), and it locks up again when I hit play. Red Button reboots, but the screen is locked on "step 1 of 2" and does not advance any further. Unresponsive to remote and red button now! Pull power cord, wait a few minutes, fire it up again...still stuck on "step 1 of 2" screen. Called tech support and will be receiving my fourth...yes fourth!...replacement HR20! Thank God for my backup HR10-250! This rock solid unit has been very good for me...maybe not all the bells and whistles as the HR20, but at least it records what I want it to, when I want it to, and hasn't crashed once!

I want to like the HR20...I really do...but let's face it...this unit just isn't ready for Primetime!!!


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

rpl47 said:


> Pull power cord, wait a few minutes, fire it up again...still stuck on "step 1 of 2" screen. Called tech support and will be receiving my fourth...yes fourth!...replacement HR20! !!!


Take the poll here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73886

Others are with you!


----------



## jgwatsonjg (Oct 6, 2006)

Had my first weirdness last night.

Was watching something out of my playlist, when the HR20 stopped responding to all remote/front button commands.

the remote still controlled the TV and the movie still played but for all intensive purposes the HR20 was stuck.

1 red button reset later I was back in business. I did nothing out of the ordinary but used trick play to skip about 3/4 of the movie I had already watched.

JW


----------



## Colburnk (Dec 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have merged the threads...


Earl, thanks for all of your efforts and time put in to keep us "as up to date as possible". I intalled the OTA yesterday and everything seems to be working great.

Happy Holidays

Ky


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Brantel said:


> Take the poll here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73886
> 
> Others are with you!


Actually 1 other to be exact.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually 1 other to be exact.


These are people that have reported this issue or very similar ones on other threads.

Teecee33
Dave47
Pmayo2002
Dafreeds
rpl47
lamontcranston
gator5000e


----------



## manny1 (Oct 4, 2006)

larcar said:


> Yep no 3-2 or 3-3!


Got the update yesterday for my HR -20 OTA , loaded and works fine except no 3-1 here in Madison WI. Any suggestions?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Brantel said:


> These are people that have reported this issue or very similar ones on other threads.


I was referring to the total of 2 in the poll.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I was referring to the total of 2 in the poll.


I understood, the others have not posted to the poll.....



Merry Christmas!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just J said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "actually" vs "remapped" to, but I suspect we're in the midst of what business consultants like to call violent agreement.
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> Analog - Dig. - Broadcast Channel/Frequency used
> ...


LOL

In our market more of them are on VHF.

Example here:
Analog - Dig. - Broadcast Channel/Frequency used
CBS 3 - 3.1 - Frequency Assignment 2 (VHF)
NBC 8 - 8.1 - Frequency Assignment 7 (VHF)
PBS 35 - 35.1 - Frequency Assignment 11 (VHF)
ABC 41 - 41.1 - Frequency Assignment 20 (UHF)
FOX 17 - 17.1 - Frequency Assignment 19 (UHF)

So 3 of them are actually VHF, 2 in UHF. I get them all in except CBS. So the VHF are coming in fine in general on the HR20, just not channel 2.

What I mean by "remapped" is this, using your stations as an example.
Your ABC is analog channel 7. The digital/HD version is actually channel 52.1 but remapped to 7.1 in the guide because everyone knows it as channel 7.
You Fox is analog 32. The digital version is 31.1 but remapped to 32.1 in your guide.
So an example in my market, our ABC is 41 analog, digital is 20.1 but remapped to 41.1 in the guide.

The problem with the HR20 is that it only shows the remapped channel numbers unlike older receivers. This is obviously for ease of use for users, they wouldn't know what channel 20 is for example in my market but they sure know what channel 41 is. The problem this causes is in troubleshooting problems like this becuase is that users don't really know what is VHF or UHF and support won't know either until they really investigate it.
As opposed to my old E-86, when you scan for channels and it shows you the channels available to you, it's at their "actual" channels, not the remapped. Now this really helps in troubleshooting BUT is a problem for support and confusion to users. They do all show up as their remapped channels in the guide however.

So if you're having problems with NBC digital, it's actually channel 29 your're having an issue with, not channel 5.

Anyway, hope that makes sense.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> o 3 of them are actually VHF, 2 in UHF. I get them all in except CBS. So the VHF are coming in fine in general on the HR20, just not channel 2.


Looks like at least a couple of the lower channel/freqs are not received correctly by the HR20 OTA tuners. The channel 3.1 in your area (broadcast on channel/freq 2) and the the channel 2.1 in my area (broadcast on channel/freq 3) are both the subject of numerous failure reports. By your report, channel/freq 7 is OK, and I know of another report where channel/freq 10 is OK. So I'm assuming we're OK down to at least 7. I don't know about 4, 5, or 6 yet, while 2 and 3 are known to be problematic.

Or maybe it's just a problem due to the alien enclave at the bottom of Lake Michigan, which we are both close to.


----------



## smupony (Dec 20, 2006)

On the updates: Do I need to have the box plugged into the phone jack like the old boxes? This is my first HD box.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

msm96wolf said:


> Downloaded in Raleigh, NC. It is nice to get FOX and CBS in HD for a change. Looks like PBS is the only channel I can't get in HD. I can live with that.


I'm surprised you can't get PBS. I'm getting WUNC Ch.4 locally (OTA with analog 4 and digital 4-1 thru 4-5), but when I checked I could get sporadic, weak digital signals from other WUN* stations from all directions. Since all are providing the same 5 HD broadcasts (that I get on 4-1 through 4-5), I haven't tried to get them in any better.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

smupony said:


> On the updates: Do I need to have the box plugged into the phone jack like the old boxes? This is my first HD box.


Nope.


----------



## PLamarine (Dec 3, 2006)

Downloading right now in Massachusetts! Yipee!!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Just J said:


> Looks like at least a couple of the lower channel/freqs are not received correctly by the HR20 OTA tuners. The channel 3.1 in your area (broadcast on channel/freq 2) and the the channel 2.1 in my area (broadcast on channel/freq 3) are both the subject of numerous failure reports. By your report, channel/freq 7 is OK, and I know of another report where channel/freq 10 is OK. So I'm assuming we're OK down to at least 7. I don't know about 4, 5, or 6 yet, while 2 and 3 are known to be problematic.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a problem due to the alien enclave at the bottom of Lake Michigan, which we are both close to.


Yep, definatley a problem with those lower 2 VHF channels.

And yes, it definately smells at the bottom of Lake Michigan in that town that shall remain nameless.


----------



## powerswitch (Oct 4, 2006)

Pardon me if this is the wrong place to ask, but I noticed that I now have a "network" page in my settings menu ... does this mean my HR20 can now use an Internet connection instead of a phone line connection to talk back to DirecTV? Any trick to using this other than plugging in an ethernet cable and unplugging the phone line? Thanks!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

powerswitch said:


> Pardon me if this is the wrong place to ask, but I noticed that I now have a "network" page in my settings menu ... does this mean my HR20 can now use an Internet connection instead of a phone line connection to talk back to DirecTV? Any trick to using this other than plugging in an ethernet cable and unplugging the phone line? Thanks!


Read the ViiV thread...it explains how to use your network connection to view pictures and listen to mp3 files on your HR20 ...files that reside on your computer network.

No updates via ethernet...they come via satellite.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope.


So.....is there any reason to keep the phone plugged in, ie PPV,etc?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> So.....is there any reason to keep the phone plugged in, ie PPV,etc?


Yes, for PPV, and for those who are slaves to their telephones, Caller ID.

Otherwise, it's not presently needed.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> Yes, for PPV, and for those who are slaves to their telephones, Caller ID.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not presently needed.


Duh.....of course....I can only blame a long long day at work.....thanks.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Yep, definatley a problem with those lower 2 VHF channels.
> 
> And yes, it definately smells at the bottom of Lake Michigan in that town that shall remain nameless.










OK, I was talking about the extraterrestrials hiding at the bottom of Lake Michigan using off-planet technology that disrupts low channel VHF digital data streams, but I like your interpretation way better. :lol:


----------



## jokerz (Dec 22, 2006)

So i have been using OTA using my HDTV i was trying to setup OTA now using d* since antenna setup is no longer greyed out. After i enter my zip code in it just keeps going searching area for 40+ min. I know i get HD OTA since it works fine plugged directly into my tv. No clue what is wrong when i plug into HR20. I reset and tried again still same thing just keeps searching for locals. I am at a loss what to do next. I have the HR20 connected via HDMI cable. any help??

-JkZ


----------



## TAllen01 (Dec 16, 2006)

Got the update, and HD locals work perfectcly. My only bug: lost my Caller ID. Any ideas on how to get it back? Anyone else have this bug? Thanks, Tom


----------



## gantte (Jan 21, 2003)

richlife said:


> I'm surprised you can't get PBS. I'm getting WUNC Ch.4 locally (OTA with analog 4 and digital 4-1 thru 4-5), but when I checked I could get sporadic, weak digital signals from other WUN* stations from all directions. Since all are providing the same 5 HD broadcasts (that I get on 4-1 through 4-5), I haven't tried to get them in any better.


Don't be surprised... I'm in Cary.

I get 4-1 through 4-5 GREAT with my attic antenna coax plugged into the back of my Sammy.... When I d/l 0x10b to my HR20-700, the online guide shows 4-1 thru 4-5, but NONE of then actually tune in!! I get 771 searching for signal on all five OTA channels...

I have my antenna coax running through a splitter, one leg going directly into my OTA jack on my Sammy and the other leg going into my OTA jack on my HR20-700. Every single other OTA signal is tunable through my HR20-700. Note that I did briefly remove the splitter from my antenna to see if that would fix the HR20 issues, it did not. I cannot see any difference in signal strength either.

I put the split antenna setup back, so that I can get PBS (that's the 4-1 thru 4-5 in my market). PBS HD has good content here, but they only broadcast from 20:00 to midnight daily. 

Only the 4-1 through 4-5 channels are missing from the HR-20 tuner. Not sure why, but I must believe there is still something screwy with OTA for the HR20, and based on this thread, it seems to be all the lower channels... (e.g. 2-X, 3-X, 4-x, etc)

Also, when I get phone calls, the caller ID comes up about once every10 calls. When it does come up, it often says, "You must subscribe to CID from the Fone Co...." Well, I've subscribed to CID for years and all my other CID enabled devices work fine. When looking in the CID logs, there are only five entries.

When I look in the logs of my phone (which can store up to 75 calls, there are 50 entries from the same time snapshot. Clearly, there is work that needs to be done with CID support in the HR20 firmware.

Is this a priority? Not in my opinion, but fixing the lower channel OTA tuner issues in the HR20 *IS* a priority.


----------



## rgrohman (Dec 22, 2006)

I am new to this and don't really understand all the acronyms but I have the HR20-700 receiver and I saw that the discussion was that there was a national update. Is there something that I have to do to get it? Do I have to reset and go through setup again to get the off air channels?

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Rob


----------



## James Thomas (Dec 21, 2006)

Is there a way to change the default record settings. I want to change the default to first run only. I tried the instructions in the Tips and tricks document but I guess I didn't understand them and could not make it work.


----------



## 5zero2 (Dec 22, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> Just downloaded and set up locals and in my case the OTA tuner is much worse than the HR-250. Fortunately I get the locals via satellite, but I also have a set of $10 rabbit ears hooked directly into my Samsung and I get all of the locals pretty well except CBS, but with the antenna on my roof hooked into the HR-20 the only channel I can get is NBC. Either the Samsung built in tuner is really really good, or there's something wrong with my rooftop antenna. (it is the cheap winegard, but I'm less than 10 miles from every tower, though I have a lot of tall trees around me).


Since the update I switched my ANT from my Samsung DLP(1080P) directly to the HR20 and now can only get 2 channels sometimes (3.1 and 11.1). When plugged directly to the TV I can get all major OTA channels in my area no problem. This is somewhat frustrating, as I was anticipating the activation of OTA. What now?


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Hope!

Hope that they can do something to the firmware and guide data/mapping that will allow the HR20 to do better in regards to OTA reception.

Mine did better than expected but others have major problems. Luck of the draw on being in a good geo-location and the guide data/maps are good for the Knoxville market. Only one channel missing here, and it is a sub channel that does weather so no big deal. Low signal, high signal, noise or multipath seem to drive the HR-20 crazy.


----------



## jvn (Dec 23, 2006)

jokerz said:


> So i have been using OTA using my HDTV i was trying to setup OTA now using d* since antenna setup is no longer greyed out. After i enter my zip code in it just keeps going searching area for 40+ min. I know i get HD OTA since it works fine plugged directly into my tv. No clue what is wrong when i plug into HR20. I reset and tried again still same thing just keeps searching for locals. I am at a loss what to do next. I have the HR20 connected via HDMI cable. any help??
> 
> -JkZ


Set up your H20 as if had *NO* Antenna. Scan for off -air channels and set up the local network areas after Guided Setup, do the following:
Press *MENU* -> Press *SELECT on Settings* in the Quick Menu -> *Select Setup* in the Quick Menu -> *Select Sat & Ant* from the options on the left menu -> Press *SELECT on the Antenna Setup* button. *Select the Local Networks button and follow the instructions until you are done.*
*Select the Scan for Channels button to have the receiver scan local off -air frequencies.*

Hope this helps.


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

I was the same problem. I could never get past entering my zip code and never see a "Scan for Channels" button. Once I enter my zip code , it hangs on "Searching for local market..." forever. I've let it go 2 hours and it still hangs. RBR and hard reset didn't help.

However, I just tried it again this morning and it worked! It seemed to hang on "Searching for local markets...", so I cancelled. Going through it a second time did the trick though!

Yipee!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

OconRecon said:


> I was the same problem. I could never get past entering my zip code and never see a "Scan for Channels" button. Once I enter my zip code , it hangs on "Searching for local market..." forever. I've let it go 2 hours and it still hangs. RBR and hard reset didn't help.
> 
> However, I just tried it again this morning and it worked! It seemed to hang on "Searching for local markets...", so I cancelled. Going through it a second time did the trick though!
> 
> Yipee!


Several people reported having to go through the process more than once to get it to work. I've done it four or five times, not because it wouldn't work, but checking to see if any of the missing channels from the D* database had gotten added in yet (the missing channels thing). No luck so far. I'm still missing all the channels I listed over in the appropriate thread. It's not a reception issue...it's D* not knowing that those channels exist for me. Hopefully, they will get this fixed...I'm not in a hurry, as they are not my main network channels, so I hope others get their issues with OTA fixed...I can wait a long time and not feel neglected.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

hasan said:


> Several people reported having to go through the process more than once to get it to work. I've done it four or five times, not because it wouldn't work, but checking to see if any of the missing channels from the D* database had gotten added in yet (the missing channels thing). No luck so far. I'm still missing all the channels I listed over in the appropriate thread. It's not a reception issue...it's D* not knowing that those channels exist for me. Hopefully, they will get this fixed...I'm not in a hurry, as they are not my main network channels, so I hope others get their issues with OTA fixed...I can wait a long time and not feel neglected.


Added to the troubleshooting guide.


----------



## jokerz (Dec 22, 2006)

jvn said:


> Set up your H20 as if had *NO* Antenna. Scan for off -air channels and set up the local network areas after Guided Setup, do the following:
> Press *MENU* -> Press *SELECT on Settings* in the Quick Menu -> *Select Setup* in the Quick Menu -> *Select Sat & Ant* from the options on the left menu -> Press *SELECT on the Antenna Setup* button. *Select the Local Networks button and follow the instructions until you are done.*
> *Select the Scan for Channels button to have the receiver scan local off -air frequencies.*
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thx but i tried that just keeps hanging at search for local market. I am in the chicago market what zip code have ppl used to get it to work. I think i have tried like 3 zip codes so far and nothing.

-JKZ


----------



## OconRecon (Sep 20, 2006)

jokerz said:


> Thx but i tried that just keeps hanging at search for local market. I am in the chicago market what zip code have ppl used to get it to work. I think i have tried like 3 zip codes so far and nothing.
> 
> -JKZ


You may want to try a hard reset (unplugging it for 15 minutes). I had tried 5-6 times without any luck. After I did a hard reset this morning, it worked.

I have no idea if this was dumb luck or not, but it may be worth a shot since we had the exact same problem.


----------



## dhurt (Mar 10, 2006)

ZIP CODE - 93711 Fresno
Channel #40-2 
KVPTDT

Is listed in the Guide and shows 95% signal strength but no picture only 771 message.

Any suggestions


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

dhurt said:


> ZIP CODE - 93711 Fresno
> Channel #40-2
> KVPTDT
> 
> ...


Post the info in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73643


----------



## 420greg (Sep 23, 2006)

I have also lost my caller ID csince getting the update.
It has always worked fine up until now.


----------



## scottrof (Nov 13, 2006)

Since getting the update my remote control has been acting weird.

It'll duplicate buttons pressed about 25% of the time. I'll be in the guide and hit page down and some times it'll put the command through twice.

Also happens a lot with the 30 sec slip.

I use an MX500 and thought it might be my remote, so I tried the remote that came with the box and that did it too.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

scottrof said:


> Since getting the update my remote control has been acting weird.
> 
> It'll duplicate buttons pressed about 25% of the time. I'll be in the guide and hit page down and some times it'll put the command through twice.
> 
> ...


Did you use the same batteries in both remotes   (Just a joke...)

On a more serious thought, did you or do you have any fluorescent lights nearby that might cause interference? Or an LCD TV that might. (I forget which one has a history of being an IR source, is it Sharp's Aquos?)

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## chily3 (Dec 15, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> Just downloaded and set up locals and in my case the OTA tuner is much worse than the HR-250. Fortunately I get the locals via satellite, but I also have a set of $10 rabbit ears hooked directly into my Samsung and I get all of the locals pretty well except CBS, but with the antenna on my roof hooked into the HR-20 the only channel I can get is NBC. Either the Samsung built in tuner is really really good, or there's something wrong with my rooftop antenna. (it is the cheap winegard, but I'm less than 10 miles from every tower, though I have a lot of tall trees around me).


Exactly the same way here in sacramento, CA


----------



## greenie95125 (Feb 3, 2006)

slowduc said:


> Just started an RBR and the box is downlaoding 010B (as in 010Bravo) now - 8:40 PM CST. I live in Pensacola Florida.
> 
> Slowduc


Too bad my unit just froze with 10b (first time with that software)... we're not there yet. 

--Mike


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

A little update on problems:

I am starting to see the DELETE/DONT DELETE option when I first start a show(SD-via sat, HD-via ota) so I can't watch it. I reset the unit via the menu and the recordings that wouldn't play were now gone. This has happened 4 times in two days.

Other than the above the OTA is working well. I have been recording one show on both my HR20 and my HR10-250 wsing OTA. I watch the show on the HR20 and occasionally I will see a little video pixelation and some audio drop. I then go to the same exact spot on the HR10-250 and it is fine. This has not been real big yet and hasn't happened real often and tends to be on my CBS channel.

Not that I care I have been seeing little PINKIE coming around on occasion. Not always on the FF icon but on a few of the top icons also.

I've had a few lockups also. About one per week

That all for now.


----------



## hildred (Aug 19, 2003)

not yet here in detroit mich but when


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

greenie95125 said:


> Too bad my unit just froze with 10b (first time with that software)... we're not there yet.
> 
> --Mike


  Did my software upgrade on December 15th, software upgrade on 0x10b upgrade, and got hd locals, with DirecTV HR20-700.

KGET 17-1 NBC, KGET DT-2 - 17-2 C.W.HD-BAKERSFIELD
KERO 23-1 ABC-BAKERSFIELD 26-1 KMPH FOX-FRESNO
KBAK 29-1 CBS HD BAKERSFIELD
KUVI 45-1 MY45- BAKERSFIELD
KBFX 58-2 FOX- BAKERSFIELD
KTFF 61-1 TELEFUTURA-PORTERVILLE
KTFF 61-2 WORSHIP-PORTERVILLE:goodjob:  :lol: :hurah:


----------

